# free cherry blanks



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have had people on this site be really good to me and others so now its my turn to give.I have some cherry logs that have been laying in the woods for over a yr now but it still look great.here are 4 pieces I cut today.I removed the pith and plan to cut them round and seal them.most should be about 8-9 in x3 or more inches here is a bowl I turned last weer out of one of these I put up last yr


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

where do i sign up? I would LOVE some cherry, it is very hard to get here in North Texas.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

pm me if interested.
ill send these to you for the shipping cost 
if i have many request ill probably have to have shipping cost up front


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Pm sent

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

I am interested but I can't send a PM.

Jack


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

knika said:


> I am interested but I can't send a PM.
> 
> Jack


 well i just hate that for you lol just kidding
email me [email protected]


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Robert. That cherry looks very nice. 
And nice gesture.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Dom people have been good to me so imma gonna pay it foward
I cut the 4 blanks to 9" round tonightso ill go see what size boxes will work tomm and hopefully cut some more wood


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> Thanks Dom people have been good to me so imma gonna pay it foward
> I cut the 4 blanks to 9" round tonightso ill go see what size boxes will work tomm and hopefully cut some more wood


If I had a lathe, I'd be all over that. But I'll take a band saw instead. Lol


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Some nice looking stock Robert, and a fine gesture indeed. Share the wood bro, well done

Ken


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I won't take up your offer, but thanks for your generosity


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Those are some very nice looking pieces of cherry...I would love to turn a cherry bowl... 
Am a newbie so can not pm you yet...
Live in West Texas so have acres and acres of mesquite if you ever have a need...
Thanks


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

Hey Wendell, would you mind If I send you an email? I tried to pm you but it won't let you receive them yet. Or just send me an email at [email protected] so I can get your address

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice of you. That's why I like this forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Very nice of you. That's why I like this forum.:thumbsup:


Me to. if only they would start handing out tools, it would even be better. Lol. 
I don't have much to offer, but its nice to see everyone getting along. 
I just jinxed myself.


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Andy... Email headed your way


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i sawed enough more blanks today and they look great
i had to work late tonight and all weekend but early week i plan to have these shipped out
it looks like the biggest flat rate box will be need to ship these


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

Looking forward to it. Thanks for the generosity!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I cut the outside off two of these but you can make a deeper bowl if I don't.they are soft on the outside but really good and solid inside


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Robert, do you happen to have anything left. I am brand new to wood turning and the forum and have yet to turn anything green. I would love to give it a shot.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

That which you share will multiply ...  May you be blessed more!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ru5611 said:


> Robert, do you happen to have anything left. I am brand new to wood turning and the forum and have yet to turn anything green. I would love to give it a shot.


 its not green but is not dry
the logs have been lying outside for over a yr now
it is rotten around the bark but the wood inside is awesome
ill be glad to send you one
look up in the earlier post for my email and shoot me a note


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thats such a great thing for you to do!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i mailed out all the blanks that you have paid shipping hope you get them before the weekend


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you again robert. I really appreciate your generosity.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

everyone should have their blanks by now except steved and michael your 2 went out today
please let me know if you didnt get yours and please enjoy them


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you very much. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> everyone should have their blanks by now except steved and michael your 2 went out today
> please let me know if you didnt get yours and please enjoy them


I got mine last week along with the other blanks you sent me, I'm making the skewer handles tonight, started last night, I like how it cuts. 
I need to do something with the bowl blank though, found a crack along the edge that goes pretty deep, I'm gonna try to stabilize it with CA or some epoxy and get a bowl made soon,,,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just got my blank today. Love it. Can't wait to get it turnin! Thank you again.


----------

